# Used my grill for the first time! (merged)



## MattofBostone (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Ladies and Gents,
I just got my grill yesterday yesterday and I am planning on having my boys over for some steaks tomorrow! On the way home from class today I stopped by the store and picked up some really nice 1 lb. per piece Ribeye steaks. In my excitement, I starting marinating them right now (2.00) with the plan of eating them tomorrow at 5.00 or so.

My Marinade was this:
3/4 cup Balsamic Vinegar
1/2 cup EV olive oil
Basil
Thyme

If I wait until tomorrow are my steaks going to get destroyed? Do you think I could pull them out of the marinade in about an hour and leave them in the fridge overnight and be ok?

Thanks in advance for the help guys, I'm excited I found these forums!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 1, 2007)

They will be fine- rib eyes are the best !  Lets us know how your boys liked them !


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2007)

Your steaks will be delicious. No need to pull them out of the marinade.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2007)

No need to put them _in_ marinade in my opinion. Marinade ribeyes  ?

You forgot to post your address.  I may just have to come and taste test these for you  

Let us know how they came out!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree it will work.

The longer one marinates a meat, the more the taste changes.  That does not mean it is for the worse.

Would let them sit and enjoy them tomorrow.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 1, 2007)

Bienvenue, Matt.  Ribeyes are my favorite.  I don't think you are going to wreck them.


----------



## MattofBostone (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks so much guys! You made me feel much better!

Pictures of my yummy steaks to follow!


----------



## Candocook (Mar 1, 2007)

I think you should take them out. The vinegar will not help them for so long.


----------



## shellsand (Mar 1, 2007)

The longer you marinate a steak in an acidic marinade the more the meat will break down. The worst that will happen is that you will have an extremely tender steak.

I use a basalmic and olive oil marinade, too. I find that an hour is optimal.

Visit my food blog: <link removed>


----------



## Candocook (Mar 2, 2007)

I think acid doesn't tenderize--it "mushes".  For  nice tender cuts of beef, I like to let the meat be the star--it doesn't need a marinade (especially--it is already tender).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2007)

Everyone; If you do a search for marinades, there was a thread some time back that explained the process and how it works. One member actually did scientific tests and measurements to verify exactly what happens to meat placed in an acidic marinade. Let me explain this again.

When protien comes into contact with acid, it reacts by curling, much like a strand of straight hair curls when pinched and pulled. This curling of the individual protien strands causes the meat surface to tighten and produce a barrier to any substance that would otherwise soak into the meat. In other words, only the outermost layer of the meat will absorb any of the acidic marinade. The flavor will remain on the surface. Two hours appears to be the ideal. Any more time than that has minimal effect on the meat.

Brines soak thoroughly into the meat, that is, they permeat the meat as osmotic pressure causes the less salty meat to absorb the saltier brine until the amount of salt (and other flavoings) reaches the same concentration inside and outside the meat.

Meat tenderizers such as papain and bromelaid will soak into the meat and break down the protiens. These agents, if left on too long will turn meat to mush. In the case of very tender meat, don't use them at all or you will end up with meat flavored paste. I know this from experience.

So there you have it, meat treatment 101. And you need not take my word for it. There are various articles on the internet that describe these processes in greater detail.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2007)

Lets keep in mind that the OP's question was if he ruined his steaks or not. It had nothing to do with tenderizing the meat.


----------



## MattofBostone (Mar 2, 2007)

Its true.. I am the OP and my initial question was if I had ruined them however I should have qualified what I meant by that. I suppose my initial thought was that by letting them marinate for too long would they pass the point of tenderness and move on to "Mushy"

Goodweed, thanks a lot for that answer, I was relieved when most people told me not to worry but having some scientific evidence is always welcome  I will look for that post in a bit, you dont happen to remember the name of the poster do you?

Thanks everyone! T-4 hours until steak time!!!!!!!


----------



## MattofBostone (Mar 3, 2007)

*Used my grill for the first time!*

So after posting in the meat section worrying I had ruined my steaks and getting some great advice, I said i would pot my first steaks! 

My grill is the 200 dollar one by charmglow that I bought at Home Depot. It was kind of a pain to put together but now that its together I love it! It 45000BTU's and has three burners so I like it. 

To celebrate my new grill I invited two of my boys over to partake in some lovely Ribeye steaks, asparagus on the grill and baked potatoes! Here are the finished goods!

Marinating






All Cooked!





So perfect! So glad they came out well!


----------



## MattofBostone (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is my post about my new grill! Thanks everyone!


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f38/used-my-grill-for-the-first-time-32925.html#post410286


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 3, 2007)

well done!  The steaks look beautiful.  Asparagus is one of my favorite veggies to serve with steak.  I didn't catch what you used to marinade?


----------



## hannan rose (Mar 3, 2007)

*i love grilled food esp grilled shrimp enjoy your grill. thou i hate gas grills it just does noe come out the same as if it where charcoal.*


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks awesome Matt, Congrats! I love my Gas grill too !   Keep BBQing!!
Thanks for the pic's. now Iam drooling, gotta git my bib - lol !


----------



## Dove (Mar 3, 2007)

They look wonderful !! made my carrots for lunch taste like Rabbit food..


----------



## Katie H (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations, Matt, see how easy it was?  Keep on grillin'!  Good job.


----------



## MattofBostone (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks peeps!

The marinade was 3/4 cup balsamic vinegar, 1/2 cup olive oil, basil, thyme and whole grain mustard. It really did taste amazing. 

I would love to have a charcoal grill but I had to be real... I'm a college student so I'm not going to have time to light the charcoal and clean it all the time if my sole goal is to cook a hamburger really quick lol

Grilling is the one area of cooking I can do so i am oping to get good at this and then spread my talents around lol!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 3, 2007)

MattofBostone said:
			
		

> Thanks peeps!
> 
> The marinade was 3/4 cup balsamic vinegar, 1/2 cup olive oil, basil, thyme and whole grain mustard. It really did taste amazing.
> 
> ...


Your doing good Matt, Keep up the good job, there are so many things you can grill !


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 3, 2007)

You say that now, but once you're hooked you'll be singing a different tune!  I, too, am a full-time college student, and I began with a small propane BBQ.  Now I own a weber smokey mountain cooker and a weber charcoal grill, as well.  I use the charcoal grill the most often, as it really requires little foresight (30 mins) and tastes the best.  The key is to use a chimney starter.  You simply roll up a couple sheets of newspaper, stick it in the bottom, fill the chimney with your desired amount of charcoal, light the paper and watch it go.  The gas grill is certainly more convenient, and it gets used when time is of the essence.  Keep on Grillin'!


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2007)

Great job Matt!!!


----------



## Phil (Mar 19, 2007)

*We've all been had....*

He's a pro. No one can buy a first time grill and ace a steak like that. And you thought we just fell of the turnip truck, Matt. #$%& college kids.


----------

